# Am I running the wrong spark plugs? APR Stage 2+



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Spent quite a bit of time researching the forums on this. Two months ago, I installed the NGK PFR6Q plugs in my 2.0t FSI Passat. The consensus was this plug was acceptable. 

Further reading shows that VW updated the spec at some point, to be a 7 heat range plug. The correct would then be a NGK 1675 piece. It seems that a NGK BKR7EIX is a good replacement, with the stock gap that they come with. 

Should I change out my plugs asap with the BKR7EIX?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

Whatever the newest revision plug VW uses is what i used the entire time i was Stage 2 on APR and Stage 2 HPFP with UNI. Since going SIII with the PT5558 turbo is the only time i switched plugs to BKR7E plugs gapped to 0.028 

Sent from my Galaxy S3


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

big_c02 said:


> Spent quite a bit of time researching the forums on this. Two months ago, I installed the NGK PFR6Q plugs in my 2.0t FSI Passat. The consensus was this plug was acceptable.
> 
> Further reading shows that VW updated the spec at some point, to be a 7 heat range plug. The correct would then be a NGK 1675 piece. It seems that a NGK BKR7EIX is a good replacement, with the stock gap that they come with.
> 
> Should I change out my plugs asap with the BKR7EIX?


NGK PRF6Q was equivalent to the stock Bosch plugs.

the new OE plugs are NGK PFR7S8EG


----------



## T0neyDanza (Apr 25, 2007)

big_c02 said:


> Spent quite a bit of time researching the forums on this. Two months ago, I installed the NGK PFR6Q plugs in my 2.0t FSI Passat. The consensus was this plug was acceptable.
> 
> Further reading shows that VW updated the spec at some point, to be a 7 heat range plug. The correct would then be a NGK 1675 piece. It seems that a NGK BKR7EIX is a good replacement, with the stock gap that they come with.
> 
> Should I change out my plugs asap with the BKR7EIX?


Re-gap the BKR7E to .028 and you'll be golden!
/thread


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah, use the 7 heat code plugs, the 6 doesn't cool as fast...plus, be careful with the coating where ever you make contact if attempting to reset the gap.


----------



## gb21914 (Apr 7, 2011)

I just switched out a set of Bosch's for the NGK PFR7S8EG's...and to me it's night and day.

(granted...the old plugs were probably overdue for a change by about 6 months)


----------



## B5Speedo (May 2, 2001)

I’m using NGK BHK8EIX spark plugs gapped at 0.024” with my MK6 Golf R and an APR stage 2+ tune. APR recommended a 0.022” gap so I compromised.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Right now the PFR7S8EG(Platinum/non-ribbed) or BKR7EIX(Iridium/ribbed) should work but has the stock 0.8mm gap.

I use PFR7B(Platinum) with 0.7mm gap on my K04. Haven't found a NGK Iridium with a 0.7mm gap.

There is a new NGK: FR7BHX-S(Ruthenium) with 0.8mm gap. This one supposedly ignites better and may last longer. But the gap may or may not work at 0.8mm on high boost tunes. I've been trying to find if NGK has a similar plug, same electrode coating(Ruthenium), but with a 0.6mm or 0.7mm gap. No luck yet.


----------



## Singapore-Saki (Oct 27, 2015)

`07 GTI w/APR K04 tune.
I’m also using the PFR7B(Platinum) plugs but gapped at 0.26” (0.65mm). What’s the proper gap for these - or does it depend on the specific tune?


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Singapore-Saki said:


> `07 GTI w/APR K04 tune.
> I’m also using the PFR7B(Platinum) plugs but gapped at 0.26” (0.65mm). What’s the proper gap for these - or does it depend on the specific tune?


They are to be set at 0.028" from NGK, I always try them at that gap. If there is no stumbling in acceleration in the upper revs, I leave it and inspect the newly installed plugs after 2 or 3 hundred miles. I did reduce the gap of the PFR7Bs to 0.025" when I was running DriverMotorsports K04+ tune and it boosted more than 26 psi. I did so due to upper rev stumbling, but for being back to running my GIAC HO K04 tune...0.028" works. Reducing the gap may be helpful if it stumbles in that upper rpm range or if you've changed coils to R8s. But still, you'll know when the combustion compression is blowing out the arc because you feel it. PFR7B usually work great with higher boost from turbos and tunes when you do notice the stumbling for having arc disturbance.

Remember, reducing the plug gap is counter-productive. The larger the gap...the larger the arc...and the better the combustion of the fuel. The higher the voltage from the COP coil pack...the larger the plug gap can be. Reducing the gap by installing a higher M ohm, R8 or Okada, coil should be done out of necessity. For the need of a smaller gap to defend the arc from violent combustion compression.


----------



## Singapore-Saki (Oct 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback Roh. I do have the R8 coil packs and so far (~3000 miles) on the K04 upgrade and 0.26” gap I’ve had absolutely no stumbling up to redline 6500+ rpm.
I’m due for an oil change soon. Maybe I’ll pull a plug or two and see how they look.


----------



## ROH ECHT (Dec 9, 2010)

Singapore-Saki said:


> Thanks for the feedback Roh. I do have the R8 coil packs and so far (~3000 miles) on the K04 upgrade and 0.26” gap I’ve had absolutely no stumbling up to redline 6500+ rpm.
> I’m due for an oil change soon


 Not sure why folks switch to the R8 coils. Most find they do not arc across a larger gap. I get they are red and all, but not worth it IMO. If you can run a larger gap, you get more efficient fuel burn.


----------



## Singapore-Saki (Oct 27, 2015)

ROH ECHT said:


> Not sure why folks switch to the R8 coils. Most find they do not arc across a larger gap. I get they are red and all, but not worth it IMO. If you can run a larger gap, you get more efficient fuel burn.


Didn’t know that back then. Changed to the R8 coils when I bought the car 4 years ago and did the valve cover gasket - plus 2 of the coils were damaged from the oil leaking into the bores. So far haven’t had an issue. But I will get OEM coils if I need to change them at some point.


----------

